# Federal Vision Book



## NoutheticCounselor (Jun 6, 2015)

I know that there are major problems with the Federal Vision Movement, but my knowledge is limited. Can someone please suggest a book or article that explains what are the Federal Vision distinctives and how it differs from orthodox Presbyterianism? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hamalas (Jun 6, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Federal-Visio...460&sr=8-1&keywords=guy+waters+federal+vision


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Federal-Visio...33616915&sr=8-3-fkmr0&keywords=federal+vision


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 6, 2015)

Scott Clark's 9 Point Series was the best I had come across.
http://heidelblog.net/audiovideo-resources/


----------



## TylerRay (Jun 6, 2015)

All the resources listed above will be useful. Guy Waters understands well the profound implications and ramifications of the Federal Vision. Engelsma has a grasp of its historical roots in Dutch Reformed debate (this is something the FV folks will appeal to a great deal; you will sometimes hear the criticism that their opponents don't understand Dutch theology). I haven't heard Scott Clark on the Issue, but he's often very helpful on other things, and I don't doubt he hits the nail on the head here.

For another Dutch perspective that is Anti-FV while also disagreeing with Engelsma's characterization of the strands of Dutch theology in question, see this booklet.

If you want to read both the arguments for and against the Federal Vision, this book is unequaled: http://www.amazon.com/Auburn-Avenue-Theology-Debating-Federal/dp/0974947709


----------



## Captain Picard (Jun 20, 2015)

I PM'd you.


----------



## Edward (Jun 20, 2015)

The PCA study might be useful:
http://www.pcahistory.org/pca/FV-509-522.pdf
http://www.pcahistory.org/pca/FV-523-554.pdf
http://www.pcahistory.org/pca/FV-555-568.pdf

And the earlier one by Mississippi Valley Presbytery
http://webzoom.freewebs.com/msvp/msvpadhoc.pdf


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Jun 20, 2015)

Here is the OPC Report on Justification, which includes analysis of the New Perspective on Paul and the Federal Vision: http://www.opc.org/GA/JustificationBook.pdf.

Peace,
Alan


----------

